# RVs and motorhomes



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been trying to find RVs and Motorhomes for HO scale. Ebay has a lot for O but nothing for HO! Any ideas?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Try these sites:

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/bus/bus1054.htm

http://www.internettrains.com/merch...uct_Code=NCM-H0101&Category_Code=HSCLDTVEHJLI


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

They are out there and I have one of them but can't find it at this time. I found it in a MMR Mag about one year ago. It was costly but there aren't many out there so. I will look through things and post back when found.
Sorry no immediate answer for this question.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Only one I could find immediately was this:










And it's a looker too.

But not quite an RV/motorhome


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sharp! Does that van come in S scale?


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

A few from Walthers:

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/189-44718

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/781-89402

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5532

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5542


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Reckers said:


> Sharp! Does that van come in S scale?


Probably not.

But I haven't checked


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I couldn't resist this one!

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5542

Thanks alco!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

jsshieldsjr said:


> Well I couldn't resist this one!
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5542
> 
> Thanks alco!


 
I might have to get that one. I love the fact that ma has got a shot gun.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is another from Walthers to choose from as well. And I'm afraid that mine is 1:50 scale I'll post a picture of it tomorrow since a few post above someone else was looking for a S cale model.
Sorry/GL
http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?quick=recreational%20vehicles&start=0


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jsshieldsjr said:


> Well I couldn't resist this one!
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-5542
> 
> Thanks alco!


Not bad.:thumbsup: 
Nice price too. 
I guess that's painted all ready.

Reminds me of my grandma...............:laugh:


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Reminds me of the Wife and I when we're at our camper!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Well I finally found them. by a company named Rietze Auto Modelle.
I got the Hymer 660 They are HO.
Scroll down the page to Hymer and click on either they are both RV's
http://www.rietze.de/kunden/en/manufacturer.htm

Hope below you will find a picture of the other one I didn't buy


----------

